# Différence bracelet regular et extra large ?



## j0hnmerrick (7 Octobre 2020)

Hello

A l'achat d'un  bracelet sport "classique" on a le choix entre un bracelet regular ou extra large. 
Quel est la différence ? avez vous des photos sous la mains ?

merci


----------



## fousfous (7 Octobre 2020)

Normalement sur le site il y a marqué les tours de poignets compatibles avec les tailles.
Il te suffit juste de mesurer ton poignet pour savoir lequel t'ira le mieux.


----------



## j0hnmerrick (7 Octobre 2020)

fousfous a dit:


> Normalement sur le site il y a marqué les tours de poignets compatibles avec les tailles.
> Il te suffit juste de mesurer ton poignet pour savoir lequel t'ira le mieux.


Merci pour ta réponse.
Donc c’est uniquement la longueur du bracelet et pas la largeur ?
J’ai une taille de poignet qui conviendrait au 2 bracelets mais il y a 2 semaine la de différentes a la livraison


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2020)

La largeur , c'est la taille de la watch


----------

